

Recycle That Headquarters - danso
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/recycle-headquarters

======
Animats
The drone video of Apple's new headquarters is impressive. Apple will be
annoyed about that; they put up 10 foot high chain link and green cloth fences
around the whole project so people couldn't look in.

The project, which is in its excavation, foundation, and retaining wall stage,
is amusing. They have a really tidy excavation contractor. There's an
excavated area under the whole building about three stories deep. It's mostly
for parking, but one can speculate about secret underground labs.

